# Nevermore cancels North American Tour dates



## AvantGuardian (Apr 11, 2011)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - NEVERMORE Cancels North American Tour Dates

Seattle

 metallers *NEVERMORE* have canceled all of their previously announced North American tour dates. An official statement from *NEVERMORE* will be issued shortly.

***IMPORTANT***: The tour will still go ahead, with *SYMPHONY X*, *POWERGLOVE* and *BLACKGUARD* playing all dates.

*NEVERMORE* tapped *Dagna Barrera* to play bass on the band's recent *"Power Of Metal"* European tour

 with *SYMPHONY X*, *PSYCHOTIC WALTZ*, *MERCENARY* and *THAUROROD* after the group's regular bassist, *Jim Sheppard*, underwent surgery on February 16 to remove a benign brain tumor

.

*Dagna* previously played bass in *NEVERMORE* singer *Warrel Dane*'s solo project and is also a member of the Seattle-based progressive rock band *ONE UNDONE*.

When asked how *Jim* is doing following the operation, *Jeff* told Austria's Stormbringer.at webzine, "I was talking with him right after he got the surgery. A lot of people don't know, he actually had a brain tumor that was removed from his... you know, head. [laughs] The surgery was very successful and he came out of it with flying colors. So yeah, he's gonna be returning to the band very soon. He just needs time to recover and relax for the time being."

Regarding *Dagna*'s addition to *NEVERMORE*'s touring lineup, *Loomis* said, "She's really amazing. She's picked up the songs very, very fast. And yeah, I think that was part of it  that she was also playing in *Warrel*'s band, that she decided she would help us out. And we're very fortunate to have her, because she is a friend of ours from Seattle and a great bass player."

On the topic of *NEVERMORE*'s current second guitarist, Hungarian musician *Attila Voros*, *Loomis* said, "I think *Attila* is more of a permanent member of the band now, really, because he's just a perfect fit for the band; he plays all the songs very, very well, so we're very fortunate to have him as well."

He added, "When we lost *Chris Broderick* to *MEGADETH*, *Attila* had found out the news about that, so he started sending videos  these *YouTube* videos  to us that really showcased his overall playability of the instrument. And I mean, he knew every little nuance of all the *NEVERMORE* songs, so obviously he spent a lot of time going over all of the stuff. So we're very fortunate to have him, and I think the band has never sounded better; it's really sounding very powerful right now."

*Sheppard* in 2006 missed a number of *NEVERMORE* shows after undergoing a minor procedure for Crohn's Disease, a condition he's managed for nearly 20 years. Filling in for *Sheppard* was longtime friend *James MacDonough* (ex-*MEGADETH*, *ICED EARTH*).

*"The Obsidian Conspiracy"*, the new album from *NEVERMORE*, sold around 4,000 copies in the United States in its first week of release to debut at position No. 134 on The Billboard 200 chart. The CD landed at position No. 1 on the Top New Artist Albums (Heatseekers) chart, which lists the best-selling albums by new and developing artists, defined as those who have never appeared in the Top 100 of The Billboard 200.




 Bummer. First Soilwork drops off the tour and now Nevermore. I still want to see Symphony X, but this is troubling. Maybe they're breaking up?


----------



## yingmin (Apr 11, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT! I could live without seeing Soilwork, but I really wanted to see Nevermore. I'd probably still go to see Symphony X, but this is a pretty big letdown.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, good thing I couldn't afford to go.


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> Maybe they're breaking up?



*Don't you fucking dare say that.*


----------



## st2012 (Apr 11, 2011)

I will flip the fuck out if NM break up...*cries*


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

If Nevermore breaks up, I will kill Glen Benton on stage.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 11, 2011)

st2012 said:


> I will flip the fuck out if NM break up...*cries*



They almost did before.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 11, 2011)

I still might go for Powerglove, though maybe I should just use the money for the Black & White pre-release tournament, I was mainly wanting to see Nevermore.



AvantGuardian said:


> http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=156645Maybe they're breaking up?



Don't even think about that!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 11, 2011)

Randy said:


> *Don't you fucking dare say that.*


 
Okay, maybe they're canceling because they have decided that they are too awesome to be contained by this tour and that they need to do their own tour where they play 3 hour sets for free in really small venues with all ss.org members getting backstage passes and free drinks.

Better?


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

As bummed out about this as I am I'm really hoping they sort out whatever the issue(s) may be concerning them cancelling and ed up rescheduling soon. Nevermore was the main reason I bought tickets for this tour but on the bright side Symphony X is still on board and Michael Romeo is no slouch of a player so not all is lost.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 11, 2011)

what the fuuuuuuuuck. I've had tickets to this for months now. does anybody know if there will be any replacement bands? it's gone from 5 to 3 acts =(


----------



## yingmin (Apr 11, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Nevermore was the main reason I bought tickets for this tour but on the bright side Symphony X is still on board and Michael Romeo is no slouch of a player so not all is lost.


Honestly, if someone asked me whether Romeo or Loomis was a better player, I'd probably say Romeo, but I definitely enjoy Nevermore's music more.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 11, 2011)

Randy said:


> *Don't you fucking dare say that.*



It certainly wouldn't surprise me if they did, given the issues the band continues to have. I swear this band has been snakebit (although, admittedly, some of it has been at their own hands) from the very beginning.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

ApteraBassist said:


> what the fuuuuuuuuck. I've had tickets to this for months now. does anybody know if there will be any replacement bands? it's gone from 5 to 3 acts =(



Nope, no replacements and no refunds, I called the venue in Dallas that is hosting this tour and they told me that they have not been informed of any replacements and that unless the headliner cancels then no refunds will be issued.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Honestly, if someone asked me whether Romeo or Loomis was a better player, I'd probably say Romeo, but I definitely enjoy Nevermore's music more.



While I like both bands and both Loomis and Romeo is that I'd have to agree to liking Nevermore's music more.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 11, 2011)

well... i guess powerglove is gonna be getting a lot longer set...


----------



## yingmin (Apr 11, 2011)

On an unrelated note, Crohn's disease AND a brain tumor? Jim Shepard is obviously cursed.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 11, 2011)

or he didn't eat his veggies


----------



## Psychobuddy (Apr 11, 2011)

I was just coming to post this. I'll be very sad if the "official release" says they're breaking up...


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 11, 2011)

i think saying that attilla is a permanent member means that they're not breaking up, they just wanna wait till jims ready


----------



## yingmin (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, it would be pretty bizarre for a band to talk about how well the new member is fitting in immediately before announcing that they're breaking up.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm, maybe Symphony X will play some longer sets with more old material? I think I'm still going to go to the show with the hope of that happening. I'd really rather see that than more Blackguard or Powerglove.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Hmm, maybe Symphony X will play some longer sets with more old material? I think I'm still going to go to the show with the hope of that happening. I'd really rather see that than more Blackguard or Powerglove.



THIS.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 11, 2011)

...i would seriously pay for my ticket all over again if i could get a guarantee they'd play all of New Mythology suite


----------



## Richie666 (Apr 11, 2011)

NOOOO!!! I've been waiting for this for so long! Terrible news. Symphony X better play a double set.


----------



## DLG (Apr 11, 2011)

honestly wouldn't be surprised if they break up. the last album was so by the numbers and generic that it's not even funny. 

however, I saw them on the tour with psychotic waltz and symphony x and they sounded amazing, even though they played nothing but shit post-dead heart songs that I don't like.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

They broke up. I dont have any official, just the word of a friend of mine who runs into Jeff at his local grocery store from time to time.

But I'd put money on the release saying they broke up.

Its a sad, sad day in metal.


----------



## edsped (Apr 11, 2011)

God fucking damn it. I had to miss Nevermore last time they came here and I've been really looking forward to seeing them, so them + Symphony X would've been perfect.

SymX better have an extended set, and honestly I just hope they play The Odyssey again. And I really fucking hope Nevermore aren't done even though their last album was lame save a couple songs.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 11, 2011)

if they're going to release another album like the newest i'd prefer they just broke up and did better things... like more loomis solo albums


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> They broke up. I dont have any official, just the word of a friend of mine who runs into Jeff at his local grocery store from time to time.
> 
> But I'd put money on the release saying they broke up.
> 
> Its a sad, sad day in metal.


 
(Is this justice? Is this the American way?)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Oh, and what grocery store does Jeff shop at? /stalker


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> (Is this justice? Is this the American way?)
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Oh, and what grocery store does Jeff shop at? /stalker



I never bothered to ask lol. I've gotten a few excited texts like 'OMG JEFF LOOMIS IS IN LINE FRONT OF ME AAHHH" and stuff like that.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 11, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Hmm, maybe Symphony X will play some longer sets with more old material? I think I'm still going to go to the show with the hope of that happening. I'd really rather see that than more Blackguard or Powerglove.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 11, 2011)

Richie666 said:


> Symphony X better play a double set.


Best post in the thread so far. lol

Thats a bummer though. Hopefully they will just go right into writing another album. lol. Or maybe jeff will get some time to write his new solo album. who knows.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> They broke up. I dont have any official, just the word of a friend of mine who runs into Jeff at his local grocery store from time to time.
> 
> But I'd put money on the release saying they broke up.
> 
> Its a sad, sad day in metal.



I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL *FUCKING RAGE* IF THIS IS TRUE!


----------



## S-O (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Ckackley (Apr 11, 2011)

Man... Kamelot loses Khan and Nevermore is having issues. Music just started sucking a whole lot for me this year.. :-(


----------



## DLG (Apr 11, 2011)

Kamelot's last couple of album have been snoozefests too. Plus I saw some clips with Fabio and he's killing it. Khan always struggled live. 

offtopic. 

back to nevermore.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

New news about Jeff Loomis

"you might see him on summer slaughter this year... *wink*"


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

ITT: People are never happy with anything a band puts out unless it's their early material.


----------



## edsped (Apr 11, 2011)

DLG said:


> Kamelot's last couple of album have been snoozefests too. Plus I saw some clips with Fabio and he's killing it. Khan always struggled live.
> 
> offtopic.
> 
> back to nevermore.


Fabio is one of the best voices in power metal, right up there with Lande, Russell Allen and Daniel Heiman.

I don't even give a fuck


----------



## ApteraBassist (Apr 11, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> ITT: People are never happy with anything a band puts out unless it's their early material.




obscuras new cd is amazing.

death's last cd was amazing.

black dahlias newest cd is amazing.



but children of bodoms still blows =p


----------



## Double A (Apr 11, 2011)

God damnit. Easily my favorite metal band out there. They have all been in a band together for song long that it would be such a shame if they called it quits. Chemistry in a band like this is not really something you throw away.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

I was told EVERYTHING.

I was also told not to tell anyone else till an official release came out, so I'll hold you all in suspense.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I was told EVERYTHING.
> 
> I was also told not to tell anyone else till an official release came out, so I'll hold you all in suspense.



I MUST KNOW! When are they going to break the news?


----------



## S-O (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I was told EVERYTHING.
> 
> I was also told not to tell anyone else till an official release came out, so I'll hold you all in suspense.


----------



## Lon (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I was told EVERYTHING.
> 
> I was also told not to tell anyone else till an official release came out, so I'll hold you all in suspense.


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 11, 2011)

When are they going to make the press release already? this is driving me insane. i must know!!!!!


----------



## EdgeC (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I was told EVERYTHING.
> 
> I was also told not to tell anyone else till an official release came out, so I'll hold you all in suspense.


 
Jeff Loomis is an Alien from another planet and he's been called home?

Can't say i'm suprised. It's not possible for a human to be that good.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff Loomis Phone Home.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 11, 2011)

And to think I almost bought tickets for this tour.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

FINE JEEZ

Warrel and the bass player are super alcoholics kept fucking things up so Jeff left.

Jeff has another band lined up that he may or MIGHT join. I know what band this is but I was specifically told to keep this under wraps.

Sorry folks. If Jeff wants people to know, he will tell.


----------



## EdgeC (Apr 11, 2011)

I brought meet & greet tickets to the Sydney show. I know some may say Australia is part of North America but I'll be clutching to the hope that there will be no break-up and they're still coming.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 11, 2011)

According to Attila, the tour is still on (or it was on Saturday, at least), so Aussies are safe until further notice.


----------



## Lon (Apr 11, 2011)

can i haz attila?


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2011)

Still no official statement yet? I keep hearing the word 'rehab' thrown around the rumor mill.

This was the deal breaker for me for this tour. I like Symphony X, but Nevermore was the reason for going. Ticket is $40, train to NYC is $30... yeah, thats not happening.


----------



## Gamma362 (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> FINE JEEZ
> 
> Warrel and the bass player are super alcoholics kept fucking things up so Jeff left.
> 
> ...



until I see an official release from the band, I call Bullshit


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 11, 2011)

Gamma362 said:


> until I see an official release from the band, I call Bullshit



Seriously, how do you go from having a friend that sees jeff in the grocery store sometimes to having insider info on the band?


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 11, 2011)

AirJordanStaal said:


> Seriously, how do you go from having a friend that sees jeff in the grocery store sometimes to having insider info on the band?



Also, we knew the super alcoholics bit.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to believe you, but I* REALLY, REALLY* don't want to believe you.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff Loomis gave me a hug once. So did Warrel. I guess I'm an insider too.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

AirJordanStaal said:


> Seriously, how do you go from having a friend that sees jeff in the grocery store sometimes to having insider info on the band?




Just wait till the official release. I can tell you everything after that.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> FINE JEEZ
> 
> Warrel and the bass player are super alcoholics kept fucking things up so Jeff left.
> 
> ...



Either you're lying, or you can't be trusted with a secret, and neither outcome reflects well on you.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> If Nevermore breaks up, I will kill Glen Benton on stage.



I'd be fine with that.


----------



## Richie666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Man, that would be a bummer. Last album was pretty mediocre and the best song (And the Maiden Spoke) could have easily been a Loomis solo song, but it's always a drag to hear that a great band could be splitting.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 11, 2011)

Well........This just plain sucks. But isn't thinking the band breaking is a bit much


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> FINE JEEZ
> 
> Warrel and the bass player are super alcoholics kept fucking things up so Jeff left.
> 
> ...


I bet this has Mike Portnoy in it and Muhammad Suicimez.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff Loomis.





























IS JOINING PANTERA, OOOOHYEAHAHHHAHHAHHAHA!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 11, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Just wait till the official release. I can tell you everything after that.



Why are we even trusting this guy? He plays guitar backwards


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe they'll kill Nevermore and restart Sanctuary, that's the best outcome I could think of in the event of a breakup. Either that or Jeff gets with Marty Friedman to form Cacophony II


----------



## ROAR (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw Jeff Loomis on YouTube once. 
Really they dropped off the tour because Gojira couldn't join the
Meshuggah, Lamb of God, and Periphery tour. So Nevermore are
replacing Gojira for now. And about that alcoholic stuff,
again Jeff is on YouTube, and I've seen him on there a lot,
so they're definitely all switching instruments and changing their name.
YES, I know the name but until it's official I'm not saying anything.


----------



## EdgeC (Apr 11, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Jeff Loomis.
> 
> 
> IS JOINING PANTERA, OOOOHYEAHAHHHAHHAHHAHA!


 
As absurd as that is, it would be so full of awesomeness.

I think it's pretty obvious that Warrell is going to rehab.


----------



## Van (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had my ticket to this show since December for the sole purpose of seeing Nevermore. The first thread I open after not coming here in several days and it's this? fuckingfuckingfuckingfuck. >:|


----------



## Thep (Apr 12, 2011)

My absolutely positively two favorite and most influencing bands of all time: Suffocation and Nevermore have uncertain futures. 

If they break up, Sanctuary better fill the void. As great of a player Loomis is, I think he can be replaced. His solos have been getting a bit stale since This Godless Endeavor.

edit:
on a side note, sucks to be this guy


----------



## Mehnike (Apr 12, 2011)

wow this really sucks. ruined my day. If only this was announced yesterday so I could get a refund.

But hope the surgery works out.


----------



## Doug N (Apr 12, 2011)

Loomis + Merrow?


----------



## edsped (Apr 12, 2011)

Richie666 said:


> Man, that would be a bummer. Last album was pretty mediocre and the best song (And the Maiden Spoke) could have easily been a Loomis solo song, but it's always a drag to hear that a great band could be splitting.


I think that might be one of my least favorite on the album.

Termination Proclamation has one of the best riffs Loomis has ever written, and the title track is pretty good.



Thep said:


> As great of a player Loomis is, I think he can be replaced.


No way. Loomis' riffs have always been the best part of Nevermore IMO.


----------



## Vyn (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but when I hear "Nevermore" I hear "Jeff Loomis and a bunch of guys who I honestly don't pay much attention to." Unless they can churn out the same stuff without Jeff I couldn't see myself listening to them.


----------



## DLG (Apr 12, 2011)

Loomis' playing was much more original and interesting before he got a seven and before he became shred god. 

If you listen to the early nevermore material, everything pre-Dead heart, there is lots of great shreddy playing, but it's all fairly bizarre and angular, Jeff was really into dissonant stuff and trippy almost psychedelic solos. He wasn't recognized for his technique at the time, which he obviously had, but for his bludgeoning riffs and original approach to soloing over intricate thrashy riffing. 

From Dead Heart on he's been all about showcasing his chops, which of course has brought him great popularity among guitar geeks, but totally wrecked the original vibe of Nevermore, which I thought was the single most creative band next to meshuggah in the second half of the 90s. Politics and Dreaming will always stand to me as their pinnacle achievements of dark, brooding and complex American power/thrash metal, and it's not just about jeff, the combination of jeff, warrel and neil kernon's production is what made the band so amazing to me - everything perfectly complimented everything else. 

There are a few gems here and there on albums after that period, but jeff has been rehashing riffs, focusing on his shredding, and warrel has also run out of interesting vocal ideas a long time ago, though his voice still sounds amazing. 

When I listen to newer nevermore, especially the last album, I have a feeling like I know what's going to happen and I've heard it all before.

regardless of whether they break up or not, they'll always be one of my favorite and most inspirational bands thanks to those juggernauts they released in the 90s that totally changed my perspective on metal.


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 12, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I never bothered to ask lol. I've gotten a few excited texts like 'OMG JEFF LOOMIS IS IN LINE FRONT OF ME AAHHH" and stuff like that.



I thought you were kidding.


----------



## fps (Apr 12, 2011)

I revisited The Obsidian Conspiracy the other day and it's a really good album. I was hoping it would kick them on to do another one in 2012.


----------



## DLG (Apr 12, 2011)

here's a fitting song to jam


----------



## st2012 (Apr 12, 2011)

fps said:


> I revisited The Obsidian Conspiracy the other day and it's a really good album. I was hoping it would kick them on to do another one in 2012.



Agreed, I quite liked TOC. These guys played a little club about 3 miles away from me last year and I missed it because of school. I should have fucking skipped.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 12, 2011)

DLG said:


> honestly wouldn't be surprised if they break up. the last album was so by the numbers and generic that it's not even funny.



I would be completely unsurprised by a break up, simply because the album was such a mail-in.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 12, 2011)

DLG said:


> Loomis' playing was much more original and interesting before he got a seven and before he became shred god.
> 
> If you listen to the early nevermore material, everything pre-Dead heart, there is lots of great shreddy playing, but it's all fairly bizarre and angular, Jeff was really into dissonant stuff and trippy almost psychedelic solos. He wasn't recognized for his technique at the time, which he obviously had, but for his bludgeoning riffs and original approach to soloing over intricate thrashy riffing.
> 
> ...



QFT.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 12, 2011)

Vyn said:


> I don't know about you guys but when I hear "Nevermore" I hear "Jeff Loomis and a bunch of guys who I honestly don't pay much attention to." Unless they can churn out the same stuff without Jeff I couldn't see myself listening to them.



Wow. Without Van and Warrel (and Jim, too, since he used to play a major role in arrangements prior to the last album), Nevermore would be a shadow of what it is. I think as Loomis has become the dominant force in the band it's actually ruined that.

I also think he really needs another guitarist in the band, as the ones where he's the only guitarist during the recording are my least favorite albums.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 12, 2011)

Are we STILL waiting on the announcement?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you google nevermore breakup the first links are to jemsite, here, and another site of people quoting leftyguitarjoe's 'supermarket insider info' lolol


----------



## fwd0120 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> If you google nevermore breakup the first links are to jemsite, here, and another site of people quoting leftyguitarjoe's 'supermarket insider info' lolol



ROFL, yeah. I made the jemsite thread


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 12, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Wow. Without Van and Warrel (and Jim, too, since he used to play a major role in arrangements prior to the last album), Nevermore would be a shadow of what it is. I think as Loomis has become the dominant force in the band it's actually ruined that.
> 
> I also think he really needs another guitarist in the band, as the ones where he's the only guitarist during the recording are my least favorite albums.



I'm not sure I buy that entirely - I like Jeff's solo CD way more than Omega and maybe TGE too. He does need another writer, but it's everything besides the guitar parts that he needs help with IMO. He's trying to write for a whole band but is really only strong with guitar. Maybe he just needs a producer/arranger type guy?


----------



## GeoMantic (Apr 12, 2011)

Loomis and Merrow would be beyond epic


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 12, 2011)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Loomis and Merrow would be beyond epic


 
Djeff Merrow


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 12, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Wow. Without Van and Warrel (and Jim, too, since he used to play a major role in arrangements prior to the last album), Nevermore would be a shadow of what it is. I think as Loomis has become the dominant force in the band it's actually ruined that.
> 
> I also think he really needs another guitarist in the band, as the ones where he's the only guitarist during the recording are my least favorite albums.


+1, Warrel definitely makes the band for me. Solid riffs, but I've had a mancrush on him since I heard Sanctuary. The guy was born to me a vocal god.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 12, 2011)

UnderTheSign said:


> +1, Warrel definitely makes the band for me. Solid riffs, but I've had a mancrush on him since I heard Sanctuary. The guy was born to me a vocal god.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 12, 2011)

So... I can still return my tickets, right? I wasn't nearly as excited to see the rest of those bands.


----------



## DLG (Apr 12, 2011)

when I first heard warrel it was a total mindfuck. he sounded like a crackhead version of geoff tate to me. he also sang really unorthodox melodies and strange harmonies that I really had to grow to like. I loved how outside the box he used to sing.

hmm, I think I'm going to have an early nevermore marathon right now.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 12, 2011)

DLG said:


> Loomis' playing was much more original and interesting before he got a seven and before he became shred god.
> 
> If you listen to the early nevermore material, everything pre-Dead heart, there is lots of great shreddy playing, but it's all fairly bizarre and angular, Jeff was really into dissonant stuff and trippy almost psychedelic solos. He wasn't recognized for his technique at the time, which he obviously had, but for his bludgeoning riffs and original approach to soloing over intricate thrashy riffing.
> 
> ...



Man, I feel the exact opposite. Dreaming Neon Black is the only pre-Dead Heart album I own, and I think it's awful. It's one of those albums that I listen to once or twice a year to see if I've found some sort of appreciation for it, but I never like it any more than I did the last time. It didn't even occur to me that Dead Heart was where Jeff started using 7s until a friend pointed it out to me. Whatever changed between Dreaming and Dead Heart is what made the band for me.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Apr 12, 2011)

My gut is telling me we won't be seeing any activity from Nevermore for awhile, but we may be seeing some of it's members doing other projects while whatever may be prohibiting said band activity (rehab?).
I'm not worried. Just upset that I finally have an opportunity to see them and the end up canceling. Oh well.
I can find at least one or two songs from every album that I can appreciate.


----------



## noodles (Apr 12, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Man, I feel the exact opposite. Dreaming Neon Black is the only pre-Dead Heart album I own, and I think it's awful. It's one of those albums that I listen to once or twice a year to see if I've found some sort of appreciation for it, but I never like it any more than I did the last time. It didn't even occur to me that Dead Heart was where Jeff started using 7s until a friend pointed it out to me. Whatever changed between Dreaming and Dead Heart is what made the band for me.



I guess we are polar opposites, then, since those early albums ARE Nevermore. So many live standards come off the album. Death of Passion has that wicked Tim Calvert riff. Poison God Machine is in every set they have ever done since the album was released. Hell, the first three songs might be the best album opening of all time.

If you don't like Dreaming in Neon black, you don't like Nevermore.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 12, 2011)

Good thing I got to see their headlining tour last year. Hanging out with them after the gig was just icing on the proverbial cake.


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 12, 2011)

Their last release was definitely not their strongest work, but it was far from terrible in my eyes. I really liked the riff in she comes in colors, and termination proclimation is an awesome song. The title track is pretty sweet too.

I don't think there's a song on that album that I actually don't like, nevermore at its worst is still pretty damn good.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 12, 2011)

noodles said:


> I guess we are polar opposites, then, since those early albums ARE Nevermore. So many live standards come off the album. Death of Passion has that wicked Tim Calvert riff. Poison God Machine is in every set they have ever done since the album was released. Hell, the first three songs might be the best album opening of all time.
> 
> If you don't like Dreaming in Neon black, you don't like Nevermore.



I don't like your Nevermore, perhaps. I like my Nevermore just fine.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 12, 2011)

DLG said:


> Politics and Dreaming will always stand to me as their pinnacle achievements of dark, brooding and complex American power/thrash metal, and it's not just about jeff, the combination of jeff, warrel and neil kernon's production is what made the band so amazing to me - everything perfectly complimented everything else.



You know, a lot of people will disagree with that statement. But I agree with it completely. It was more of a group effort on those albums for sure, and it really showed. They're later albums really focused more on how warrel and jeff were the power houses of the band, and it started to get more formulaic as a result. 7 string chugging for verses, melodic choruses with vocal harmonies, and dont forget the jampacked shred filled solos.

Dreaming neon black was a fucking great album, and anyone who disagrees probably just thinks it didn't live up to their expectations that TGE or Dead heart set, and those albums were made after nevermore had become a completely different band. (or got a 7th string lol) nevermore really had a developed sound that they knew inside and out during dreaming neon black and politics of ecstasy, and after dreaming neon black their style was real hit or miss. Everyone liked dead heart, then enemies of reality was ok. everyone liked TGE, then the obsidian conspiracy was ok.

All of my friends thought the song "the politics of ecstasy" sucked ass, and sounded like shit. And then i told them to go look up the fucking lyrics and listen to it again, and then they thought it was amazing because the music fit the theme of the lyrics, and they wouldnt have the song any other way. That is kinda the theme with nevermores older albums. On their newer ones, you can just show a guy one of their songs without letting them hear the lyrics or really pay attention at all to the melodies or structure and they will hear the solo to the psalm of lydia and be like "oh that sounded dope", but with the older albums, everyone in the band came together to create the music, and you have to focus on every individual element and aspect that makes up the songs. I feel like that is what makes a band. Not just a guy who threw down a good solo, or a singer who hit a fatty high note, its the band coming together to make a good song, not a good "part" of the song...

..But this godless endeavor really did kick major fucking ass. lol. It sounds like i favor the old ones more, but i really do enjoy the newer ones as well. Every fucking song on TGE was great. A future uncertain and this godless endeavor were great songs that made me cry a thousand tears of understanding. But i think it is silly to say that their older albums don't compare in their own respect.

I guess what I'm really trying to say is this...Ask yourself this question as a nevermore fan. If nevermore never released an album past dreaming neon black, would you still like them?

The answer to that question really decides whether or not you really like nevermores sound, or you really just like 7 strings and jeff loomis.

Hate me, blame me, persecute and flame me, but that is my opinion. lol


----------



## DLG (Apr 12, 2011)

noodles said:


> I guess we are polar opposites, then, since those early albums ARE Nevermore. So many live standards come off the album. Death of Passion has that wicked Tim Calvert riff. Poison God Machine is in every set they have ever done since the album was released. Hell, the first three songs might be the best album opening of all time.
> 
> If you don't like Dreaming in Neon black, you don't like Nevermore.



when the riff gets palm muted at the beginning of Death of Passion and your speakers start to sound like they are dying, that's what nevermore is all about to me. 





Valknut said:


> I guess what I'm really trying to say is this...Ask yourself this question as a nevermore fan. If nevermore never released an album past dreaming neon black, would you still like them?
> 
> The answer to that question really decides whether or not you really like nevermores sound, or you really just like 7 strings and jeff loomis.



real talk.


----------



## Thep (Apr 12, 2011)

Older stuff is more musically focused in my opinion. 

Newer stuff is much more guitar oriented, which isn't better or worse, but its why I feel Loomis can be replaced if need be.


----------



## edsped (Apr 12, 2011)

Personally I think TGE is the best thing they've ever done.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 12, 2011)

DLG said:


> when the riff gets palm muted at the beginning of Death of Passion and your speakers start to sound like they are dying, that's what nevermore is all about to me.



The riff to fault of the flesh made me shit my brains out of my ass right onto the floor. Sounded like machine guns unloading into a pile of diseased meat.


----------



## Double A (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually love all of Nevermore's albums and each one has been different from the last. It is great to hear that evolution of a band. Now you get bands that just do the same thing over and over and while Nevermore clearly have their own style going on their albums are pretty varied when you go back and listen to them back to back.

For the record, my favorite Nevermore album is Dreaming Neon Black and my favorite Nevermore song is Poison God Machine but I also really love The Obsidian Conspiracy.


----------



## OmertaDave (Apr 12, 2011)

Nevermore aren't breaking up, my ex just asked Warrel on twitter and he confirmed that they're not, follow the grak vader link on the page to see the question Twitter


----------



## Ironbird666 (Apr 12, 2011)

Valknut said:


> You know. . . .



WELL said. Man, I like the newer stuff they've done, it's solid material and I can appreciate the more technical riffing style and whatnot, but the material pre-DHIADW was much more unique. I really miss the use of dissonance, not many bands I can think of incorporate dissonance into their music and make it seem "catchy" like Nevermore did on DNB. Combine that element with the boomy, out of control production and it's just classic material. THATS the Nevermore I fell in love with. I know a lot of fans may be younger and probably missed that era of the band, but Dreaming Neon Black was a serious HOLY SHIT moment for a lot of metalheads when it dropped because it was very unique at the time. I still catch myself wishing for those DNB style riffs to make an appearance again when a new NM album is released and I'm usually disappointed. 

I'm not worried about this situation to be honest. What is it lately with everyone expecting the absolute worst news whenever a band doesn't immediately release a statement??


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 12, 2011)

Randy said:


> *Don't you fucking dare say that.*


----------



## Groff (Apr 13, 2011)

Straight from Warrel's Twitter: "Jeff and Van cancelled the tour for personal and family issues"


----------



## AirJordanStaal (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm glad they aren't breaking up (attention whores that start rumors suck btw) but clearly something bad happened here to stop the tour like this. Hopefully everything will end up ok for the guys.


----------



## DLG (Apr 13, 2011)

it's probably going to be a long time before another nevermore album either way. Warrel already has a title for his next solo album, he's working with Lenny on new Sanctuary material and Jeff is writing for a solo album too, so it might be five years again.


----------



## fps (Apr 13, 2011)

DLG said:


> it's probably going to be a long time before another nevermore album either way. Warrel already has a title for his next solo album, he's working with Lenny on new Sanctuary material and Jeff is writing for a solo album too, so it might be five years again.



I really think they're crazy, after TGE I wanted another album so bad, I thought they could go up another level in popularity and become a worldwide metal icon kinda band. The time between albums really sapped that. The Zero Order Phase stuff is amazing, but I would have loved to have seen some of it become Nevermore songs. One man, no matter how inhuman, can only write so many killer riffs, may as well use them to enhance your band's standing!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm still unconvinced, as I chat with Attila and there's no damn break-up talk anywhere in sight. On another notice, I think Attila and I have some collaborative stuff coming up. 

Anyway, while at the Messe, and while most certainly not expecting both of them to be crying their hearts out for no reason, there was absolutely nothing that could indicate anything wrong happening, and they seemed to be in quite a good mood. Personally, and after being on the road for ages, I know what toll it takes to have something you fought for die; they might be seriously introverted, though.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 13, 2011)

I think it's safe to say we can count out "break up" and "rehab" as the reasons.

I just really hope they make another US run sooner than later. Sadly missed them on their headlining tour last year and haven't seen them since Gigantour.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 13, 2011)

Groff said:


> Straight from Warrel's Twitter: "Jeff and Van cancelled the tour for personal and family issues"



Given that Jeff has been away from home for 3 months, I totally understand


----------



## Overtone (Apr 13, 2011)

Seems like dropping out of tours is the theme lately... I wouldn't be surprised if they initially got on the tour excited about touring w/ Soilwork again and lost their enthusiasm after they dropped out. Not to say that's the only factor, but that it could have been part of it...


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 13, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> Good thing I got to see their headlining tour last year. Hanging out with them after the gig was just icing on the proverbial cake.



They are, indeed, cool people, which makes this all the less fun to be discussing.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, at least nothing's imminent, which is good. I will remain skeptical about seeing another Nevermore album at all, but I'm guessing it's another couple of years away at minimum. Perhaps they'll tour next year, and maybe do the summer festival scene again in Europe this year, but a US tour in 2011 is probably out of the question, just given the logistics.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2011)

Nevermore breaking up would be near the top of surefire sevenstring.org catastrophes. Heading up that list, of course, would be Meshuggah calling it quits. That would be likened as the 9/11 of the internet.


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Nevermore breaking up would be near the top of surefire sevenstring.org catastrophes. Heading up that list, of course, would be Meshuggah calling it quits. That would be likened as the 9/11 of the internet.



 

This place would shut down so quick it wouldn't even be funny.


----------



## yingmin (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know if Nevermore breaking up would really be so catastrophic for this community. Between the people who think Nevermore ain't as good as they used to was, to the people who can't get into the band because of Warrel's vocals or whatever, to the people who are clamoring for another solo album, etc., I think the number of people who'd be seriously distraught to see the end of Nevermore is relatively small. Jeff Loomis dying, on the other hand...


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 13, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I don't know if Nevermore breaking up would really be so catastrophic for this community. Between the people who think Nevermore ain't as good as they used to was, to the people who can't get into the band because of Warrel's vocals or whatever, to the people who are clamoring for another solo album, etc., I think the number of people who'd be seriously distraught to see the end of Nevermore is relatively small.* Jeff Loomis dying, on the other hand*...



DONT YOU DARE SAY THAT!!!!

but anywho. they'll be back and hopefully even better than before


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think they need a hiatus. Recharge the batteries, come back stronger than ever. 
And I loved the last album.


----------



## Valknut (Apr 13, 2011)

Opeth666 said:


> they'll be back and hopefully even better than before


Who, jeff loomis? I suppose if jeff loomis died he could give the devil guitar lessons to come back to earth. And he probably would make some deal with the devil to get better or something similar. hmmm


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 14, 2011)

Guitarman700 said:


> I think they need a hiatus. Recharge the batteries, come back stronger than ever.



I thinking the Sanctuary reunion could be for that, but then again, the only Nevermore member NOT involved in that in Van (well, and Attila, but he hasn't been made full time officially yet)


----------



## Thep (Apr 14, 2011)

Huge sigh of relief!!!!


----------



## pac1085 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just saw on facebook that a club around here booked nevermore for this fall. I guess that means they are still planning on touring!


----------



## DLG (Apr 20, 2011)

Just wanna plop this awesomeness in here. 

In 1999, Nevermore were the best band in all of metal, and no one can persuade me to think differently. 

Here are some live shows from the DNB tour with Tim Calvert on guitar, the energy is almost psychotic throughout. so.fucking.awesome.

small clubs >>>>>


----------



## K-Roll (Apr 22, 2011)

it seems its true, Jeff and Van Williams left the band

Nevermore - Jeff Loomis And Van Williams Leave The Band - Metal Storm


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 21, 2011)

I was so pissed when I heard this...a truly sad day. Nevermore with Loomis will be missed

*mod edit: everyone else was pissed when you bumped a 2 month old thread to add nothing of value. Don't do it again.*


----------

